# CMV IgG & IgM BLOOD RESULTS-HELP!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girls
Have just had results back & bit confused.Can anyone interpret these results for me pls.

CMV IgM antibody level
NEGATIVE

Cytomegalovirus IgG antibody level
POSITIVE

What does this mean. Can I still egg share?

Thanks so much
Alexia


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexia 
Blood tests are fine 

CMV pos along with 75% of the pop in the UK no problem with egg share in fact CMV positive donors are easier to match in UK 

Good luck 
Di


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Alexia, 

I didnt get a copy of my results but just a call to say all ok ! i am guessing if there was a problem your clinic would have called you i am 99.9 % sure everything is ok and you will be sharing very soon !! 

xxx Sara xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks so much to both of you. Do you know what the difference is between the two-IgG & IgM?  You made me feel better knowing it is common!
Thanks girls xxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

IgG is the test to see if you have ever had the CMV and the IgM is to see if it is currently "live".

Claire xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya

All sound good to me! 

goodluck u wll be cycling before u no it hunnie

love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks again gals
Looks like I have had cmv in past but not still 'live' then so things should be ok to go ahead with e/s. 
Had progesterone done 2day &  have to have prolactin day 2-5(next wk)(wish clinic had mentioned this last month days 2-5)!
Never mind things are rolling , my chromosomal should be back day of consultation so will hopefully will have yes/no on the day. 
Cant wait just wanna get started, its killing me!!
Congrats & good luck to you all xxxx


----------

